# Anyone got an X Rocker gaming chair?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just wondering what the options are for connecting to the various devices.

Santa bought my young lad an X Rocker Rally gaming chair that he loves. Sound comes out of the speakers in the chair, which also vibrates. We've currently got it connected to his PS4 with a headphone cable from the controllers headphone socket directly into the chair.

iPad uses the same method

Think his Xbox One will need an HDMI audio extractor device for it to work?

Anyone got one set up differently, via the TV, or bluetooth?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's very cool chum. Santa brought Cookie Youngster a GT Omega rally gaming chair - he asked for this as it's the one Dan TDM uses. 

I'd be really interested to see how this is connected. Bet your son is v happy indeed. He must have been very good this year!

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Well he was wanting a Sony VR headset but I couldnt find one anywhere, so the chair was the next best choice. 

Currenty got it connected to the PS4 via a headphone cable from the controller straight into the chair.

Cant do this with he X Box One as the controller headphone socket is needed for his headphones, so we will either swap to bluetooth headphones or ill get a HDMI audio extractor and use RCA leads.


----------

